# Ibanez AM2000H - thinline HOLLOWbody (And the AMH90)



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Posted the AS2000 semi-hollowbody (335 sized) earlier. It is a premium MIJ guitar. The AM2000H is a full hollowbody thinline about 339 sized. The only thing close enough that Gibson has is the ES390 (not in production) with P90s or mini Humbuckers. There is also a more affordable version, the AMH90. Epiphone does have a similar sized hollowbody, the Casino Coupe with P90s


















AM2000H | AM | HOLLOW BODIES | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars


AM2000H at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.




www.ibanez.com






















AMH90 | AM | HOLLOW BODIES | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars


AMH90 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.




www.ibanez.com


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

The early AM-205 is a great guitar as well -introduced in 1982. A much better made small semi than the Gibson- which came along much later.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What I like about the two new guitars is that they are HOLLOWBODIES, not semi-hollowbodies. Someone needs to correct L&M who says they are semis in their descriptions. The 'H' in both guitar names stand for Hollowbody

The AMH90 is from 1:55 to 5:12 in this video





The AM2000H is from 14:00 to 17:50 in this video


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The AMH90-BK is $1000Cdn at L&M, $700US at Sweetwater. At the current rate of exchange that is $886Cdn. I have noticed, even when the exchange rate for the Cdn$$ was lower, Ibanez have always cost (converted from US) has been higher in Canada going back for several years now.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes boys and girls, it is a full hollowbody...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I was excited until I saw this ...$4294 (total with taxes in ON).


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> What I like about the two new guitars is that they are HOLLOWBODIES, not semi-hollowbodies. Someone needs to correct L&M who says they are semis in their descriptions. The 'H' in both guitar names stand for Hollowbody
> 
> The AMH90 is from 1:55 to 5:12 in this video
> 
> ...



Interesting, but they have post-mounted bridges vs floating so is there a bridge block (eg a la Gretsch) in there? Haven't watched the vids yet.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Interesting, but they have post-mounted bridges vs floating so is there a bridge block (eg a la Gretsch) in there? Haven't watched the vids yet.


I am not a total purist about what makes a full hollowbody. Small piece of block, just enough to mount the posts, and another piece, as thin as the top and sides, to help man the pickups, fine with me. Still a full hollowbody from my POV.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I had a AM93 semi about 5+ years ago. Perfect size for me. Still like them a bit lighter. Sold it, along with an AG95dbs to reduce the number when I retired and moved out west. Still regret selling the AG95 a bit. Having a guitar similar in size and weight to my Casino Coupe with 2HBs is something thought about for quite a while. I have a couple guitars I could sell. But I will wait until June (Monster Days) and hopefully there will one I can try out at one of the 5 stores in Edmonton. I could change my mind 17x between now and them, but hey...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> I am not a total purist about what makes a full hollowbody. Small piece of block, just enough to mount the posts, and another piece, as thin as the top and sides, to help man the pickups, fine with me. Still a full hollowbody from my POV.



I wasn't asking to debate the designation so much as for personal information. The video was ambiguous, I think they are saying not a block (i.e. pc under the bridge that meets both top and back) but imply its heavily braced under the top (like an old Harmony) with strips of wood running from butt to neck area (like the top outer edges of a centre block) so they had something more than just the top to screw the bridge and pups into. That would be more interesting to me.

Can't exactly go by an L&M and have a peak through the F hole myself ... and I guess at that price yeowsers anyway. Like at 1k I'm curious but 3.xk too rich for me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Having a guitar similar in size and weight to my Casino Coupe with 2HBs is something thought about for quite a while.


That is why I put the humbucker in the neck of my Casino Coupe for a while. It was a fun trial!
If I could get another USED Coupe, I would buy it. I missed one locally because I snoozed. 
For now, my 6 pound strat is a fun new toy and has been a great project to bring back from being unplayable.



Robert1950 said:


> I have a couple guitars I could sell.


What would you consider selling? I have forgotten what you have.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

It looks like the horns provide better access to the high frets than do the smaller Gibsons. I’ve a few of the 339-sized Gibsons and ended up selling because it was too cramped for my stubby short fingers up near the top.

Always wanted an old Ibanez AM-205 but I find the necks thin for my taste. Great guitars though!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I got this one back in 83 and didn't feel the need to buy another guitar for a quarter of a century. Talk about a GAS killer.

AM 205


----------

